# Onkyo 707 vs 607



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Is the SR707 at $500 a better deal vs. 607 at list?

Thank you


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only real difference between the two is the 707 has the new Dolby PLz hight channels. other then that they are the same.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also add that the TX-SR707 also has preamp outputs and THX Certification.
If you are running efficient speakers and a fairly small room, then perhaps the added expense of the 707 is not worth it. I would also add that the TX-SR706 is available for around 400 Dollars and offers a very similar feature set.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I paid $500 for the 707 (I think list is $800); is it worth saving ~$100-150 returning the 707 and getting the 706?
Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Since you already have it, I would probably stand pat. Especially if you ordered your 707 via mail order as shipping will cut into your savings. Saying nothing of the hassle.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I bought it locally, so it's not a hassle to do a refund or exchange. Just want to get the best bang for the buck within the $300-500 range.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The savings after shipping are really not worth going through the trouble in my opinion. You got an excellent deal on the Onkyo. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I say just keep it, the 707 has the newer DPLIIz you may find that useful particularly if you are not going to use 7.1 as the receiver uses the amps for the 6th and 7th channels to power the height channels. or you can get an external amp to power them.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The only real difference between the two is the 707 has the new Dolby PLz hight channels. other then that they are the same.


Hey Tony, the Onkyo TX-SR607 has also Dolby PLIIz decoder for the two front Height channels. 
Here are the main differences between the 607 & 707:
* http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...annel-surround-receivers-official-thread.html



ms3 said:


> I paid $500 for the 707 (I think list is $800); is it worth saving ~$100-150 returning the 707 and getting the 706?
> Thanks


Nah, keep the 707. And just enjoy it. Don't go to the pub for a while, and you'll save some money back,
while enjoying in the comfort of your home.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lordoftherings said:


> Hey Tony, the Onkyo TX-SR607 has also Dolby PLIIz decoder for the two front Height channels.
> Here are the main differences between the 607 & 707:
> * http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...annel-surround-receivers-official-thread.html


You know, I knew that! My brain had the numbers reversed, I was thinking the difference between the 706 and the 707.:rubeyes:

The 607 has less power and no pre outs. Defiantly keep the 707! Well worth the upgrade.


----------



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> You know, I knew that! My brain had the numbers reversed, I was thinking the difference between the 706 and the 707.:rubeyes:
> 
> The 607 has less power and no pre outs. Defiantly keep the 707! Well worth the upgrade.


Thanks to all for your help. Now I need to tackle the tv part; a 58" plasma and 40" LCD. And the speaker part; Klipsch Quintent, SVS, Polk, BA, etc.

Lastly, the hook up. I'll probably have BBuy do it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For speakers if your on a tight budget the SVS SBS-01 package  including a sub is tough to beat. You wont find anything better for the price.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

ms3 said:


> Thanks to all for your help. Now I need to tackle the tv part; a 58" plasma and 40" LCD. And the speaker part; Klipsch Quintent, SVS, Polk, BA, etc.
> 
> Lastly, the hook up. I'll probably have BBuy do it.


All right, let's start with your 58" Plasma TV set then. :bigsmile:

* About this one: http://www.hometheatermag.com/flat-panels/panasonic_viera_tc-p58v10_plasma_hdtv/

As for the 40" LCD set, I'm sure you'll manage. Samsung is a good brand for LCDs.

And for the speaker system part, a Klipsch Quintet III sounds very appropriate. Or you can also have a look at their Cinema series.
Polk or Boston Acoustics, mmm... I don't know...

And for your subwoofer, definitively an SVS one, perhaps the SVS PB12-NSD (vented), or if you prefer a closed one, the SVS SB-12-Plus. Both are great, but if you want maximum extension with oomph, go for the vented one. And if you prefer a tighter bass with better control, go for the closed design.

You should try to learn about the connections and setup yourself, the process is more fun and educational, plus you save yourself some money. 
For all your cabling, go to Blue Jeans Cable or Monoprice. And get at least 14 AWG speaker's gauge cables. 14 AWG is good, 12 AWG is better, and 16 AWG is thinner and not recommended for long runs of let say about over 25 feet or so, like for your surround speakers. Just get 14 AWG for all your speakers and call it a day. :T And if 12 AWG is not much more $, then...

** All of this should match perfectly well with your Onkyo TX-SR707. :bigsmile:

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bob, thanks for all the info.

Do you know the basic differences between the V10, G10 and the least expensive S1?

I was leaning toward the S1 due to its cost of ~$1600.


----------



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

The Klipsch will not look sane mounted on my wall. I need the R/L speakers to be installed on the R/L sides of the TV panel. I was thinking about speakers that are ~4" wide and 14" long which will be installed next to the TV panels. Know anything that will fit the bill w/o breaking the bank? I'm looking to spend no more than $600 for speakers, excluding a sub, which I already have.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

ms3 said:


> Bob, thanks for all the info.
> 
> Do you know the basic differences between the V10, G10 and the least expensive S1?
> 
> I was leaning toward the S1 due to its cost of ~$1600.


Panasonic has three models in their newer Plasma TV sets, the top of the line V series, the middle of the line G series, and their S series.
They are all very good. Get the one your budget can most afford. I know that the TC-P50S1 is on sale right now at Best buy (USA) for only $899. The TC-P50G10 is about $1,200, and the TC-P50V10 is about $1,800.
Are you talking about the 58" size model? You must be.
For the differences between these three models, just check Panasonic own web site. 
And for reviews, just Google their model #s. But I can tell you that even the S model is highly rated, and would be an excellent choice. Ya, you're talking about the TC-P58S1. Just check around for the very best price, but so far $1,600 seems right.



ms3 said:


> The Klipsch will not look sane mounted on my wall. I need the R/L speakers to be installed on the R/L sides of the TV panel. I was thinking about speakers that are ~4" wide and 14" long which will be installed next to the TV panels. Know anything that will fit the bill w/o breaking the bank? I'm looking to spend no more than $600 for speakers, excluding a sub, which I already have.


For speakers, I'd rather not go there too much, as it is a very personal matter, if you know what I mean.
I will say you're on your own for that one. Just go listening to the most you can. It is a very personal choice.
I am myself Canadian, and I like some speakers that are Canadian made, like Paradigm and PSB for example, and they are of excellent value too. In particular, I really like the Paradigm Mini Monitor v.6, but I believe they are about $450/pair MSRP.
The PSB Alpha B1 are about $250/pair MSRP, and they are another exeptional value.
I would recommend you check in the Speaker's Forums section, for more choices and cheaper prices too, I'm sure people there can help you out more than I can.

And for the sub, I recommmend the SVS PB12-NSD (about $550 or so).
Or for a lower budget, the SVS PB-10-NSD (about $425).
Again, check in the Subwoofer Forums section, they're some people again there that can help you tremendously, more so than I.

Another alternative is the used market, like Audiogon, or even here from members that have stuff for sale.

Just take you time, check at these places, compare prices, talk to people in the know (better than me), and make your move.

But for speakers, I highly recommend a in-house listening session, with a 30-day return option.

Good luck & Cheers,
Bob


----------



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Unlike the S1, G10 has THX and 24p cinema mode. 

Does THX in a tv noticeable?
What is/does 24p cinema mode? :huh:

Thanks


----------



## ms3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Unlike the S1, G10 has THX and 24p cinema mode. 

Is THX in a tv noticeable?
What is/does 24p cinema mode? :huh:

Thanks


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

The THX video Mode simply adjust your picture quickly, to put you in the right ball park (95%), which for the majority of people is just perfect. Personally, I will not go without it.
It reproduces movie images the way they suppose to look. And it does that by automatically optimizing the settings for brightness, colour, contrast and other parameters. A THX mode from a THX Certified Display Set is a great feature for the very vast majority of people

So, yes, it's a very worthwhile feature.

And the 24 fps is simply the proper Frame Per Second of the majority of Blu-ray discs.
Most movies are recorded to film at 24 frames per second (24 fps). To playback these movies on a typical TV, the video signal would need to be converted from 24 fps to 60 fps. The most common way to perform this conversion is using 2:3 processing.

The 24p Cinematic Playback is a different process, which double the typical 24 fps to 48 fps. This results in a more film-like reproduction, like we use to see in theaters a while back.
It simply creates a picture that is sharper, cleaner and simply more stunning.

If you can stretch for the G series, I would highly recommend it.

Hey, not bad for someone that is generally more audio oriented. But, I have to admit that video is now as equally important for me in the last 10 years or so. Audio is a life time hobby, over 40 years.

Conclusion: Your Onkyo TX-SR707 would be a perfect match with a Panasonic plasma set from the G series. :bigsmile:

* By the way, my friend is an audio/video dealer, and he told me the Panasonic plasma G series is the way to go. He would never recommend me anything less than the best.

Cheers,
Bob


----------

